# Suggest 10 Books For a Newbie?



## Troy Spiral (Jan 25, 2013)

I have 2 non BL books to finish before I start, but currentlly I own:


SM Omnibus 1
SM Omnibus 2
GG The Founding
Eisenstein
Ravenor
Rav Vs Eisenstein


Suggestions?


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

gotrek & felix omnibus vol. 1
emperor's gift
let the galaxy burn omnibus, it's got a little of everything in it. 
horus rising


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Err... You could try:

Night Lords Trilogy,
Storm of Iron,
Lord of the Night,
Priests of Mars,
SMB - Battle of the Fang

I found all of them pretty good to excellent.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Eisenhorn and Ravenor omnibuses.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Daemon World.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You could try:

Priests of Mars-looks like its going to be a good duology and features lots of men obsessed with robotics. Rather cool IMO.

Angel of Fire-Its a Bill King book. With Lord Commander Macharius. It is ridiculously cool and look forward to Fist of Demetrius.

Path of the Warrior/Seer/Outcast-the BEST Eldar related fiction BL have ever published. Worth a look for a different style of story.

Horus Rising-A great start for the Horus Heresy series and one of my personal favourites. I really like Horus in it as well. Shame he turns.

Xenos-The first of the Eisenhorn trilogy. The series is great for a kind of action futuristic detective.

Soul Hunter-The first of ADB's Night Lords series. Well worth a good read that I have come back to for a few times.

Gotrek and Felix Volume 1-Back in the good days when Bill King wrote the series. A great introduction for fantasy as well as...

Blood of Aenarion-Another fantasy book by Bill King that focuses more on the Elves of fantasy. Good read.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Night Lords trilogy by Aaron Dembski-Bowden:
- Shadow Knight (short story)
- Soul Hunter
- Throne of Lies (Audio/short story)
- Blood Reaver
- The Core (short story)
- Void Stalker

Space Marine Battles:
- Helsreach
- Battle of the Fang
- Legion of the Damned
- Wrath of Iron

The Emperor's Gift

Dean Men Walking

Titanicus


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Titanicus, Angel of Fire, Helsreach, Path of Eldar series, Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, Horus Heresy series.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

- First 3 HH Books: Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy at War + First Heretic
- Gotrek and Felix the earlier books
- Execution Hour
- Brothers of the Snake/double eagle/titanicus (All by Dan Abnett)
- Night Lords trilogy
- A Ciaphas Cain novel for kicks and giggles


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Horus Rising_, _False Gods_ & _Galaxy in Flames_, the first three Horus Heresy novels by Dan Abnett, Graham McNeill and Ben Counter - A great way to get started in the Heresy action.
_Soul Hunter, Blood Reaver_ & _Void Stalker_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, the three novels in the Night Lords Trilogy.
_The Emperor's Gift_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, _Gotrek and Felix Omnibus Vol. 1_ by William King & _Salamander_ by Nick Kyme, the first novel in the Salamander Trilogy. People's opinions may vary on the latter, (from thinking it's the worst book ever written to quite a strong read) it's still a good read in my opinion and a nice start to the Salamander Trilogy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Gaunts Ghosts - The Founding (omnibus of three books)
Eisenhorn (another three booker)
Horus Heresy - Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames
Space Marine Battles - Helsreach

Ten awesome books there to get you going, all with more novels shooting off from them should you enjoy them.

As an aside, I think everyone should try reading Ravenor, and by extension Eisenhorn(as Ravenor follows on from it) before reading the Emperors Gift, as though minor, it links in to Ravenor, not a huge issue if you don't, but if you do read Ravenor first, what appears to be a rather small and insignificant reveal in The Emperor Gift, becomes a lot more interesting and surprising.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

- Horus Rising
- Falsy Gods 
- Galaxy in Flames 
- Gaunt's Ghosts: The Founding
- Battle of the Fang 
- Cadian Blood 
- Nightbringer
- Warriors of Ultramar

They're all pretty fun.

If you want a little chaos thrown in, you could probably replace The Founding sight the Night Lords tril.

EDIT: Somehow missed that you have The Founding on your list (herpderp), so definitely replace that with the Night Lords tril.


----------

